# Older bows competitive in 3d



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's say 90 percent of 3d shooters are using a bow no older then three years. Right..... Question is, would using a 12 year old bow or even a 9 year old model even be worth considering to be used to really be competitive? Has the technology changed enough to say you need a newer bow to even try to win you class.........?

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adkins.jason722 (Apr 24, 2020)

Your bow doesn't matter... if you hit exactly where you want every time you can win. Advantage to newer bows is it is easier to hit where you want because they hold better and are faster.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Depends on the bow. Lots of older bows are still awesome. I couldn't say about as old as you're asking, but an old Elite Victory can compete easily (for example). An old Hoyt ProComp is still awesome. Mathews Conquest still doing good and I still see them all on the courses. Not old old, but considered by many to be dated, a Mathews Halon X Comp IMO is better than any of the new offerings from Mathews. That things a monster and I will say thats the best Mathews in years. The PSE Supra EXT is one if my all time favorite bows. 

Besides the Conquest from Mathews, none of the others are as old as your asking about, but in a few years they will be. I wasn't shooting before these so I can't say. 





Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

I disagree that the new bows hold better and are faster. The fastest, most accurate bow I ever shot was a 2009 model. Harsh as hell and brutal to draw, but it was faster and held better than the new bows I have now.

Age of the bow doesn't matter. But, most of the new bows are much nicer to shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

It ain't the bow, it's the Indian. Heard that a lot and there's a truth in that. Most bows, if put in the hands of a Dan or Levi, will shoot a good score. And if Dan or Levi's bow was put in the hands of the average guy he wouldn't shoot much better that he does with his current bow.


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have two older single cam bow I love. Both shoot great for me. I also have a 3 year old hybrid cam bow that just shoots lights out. It holds great feels balanced and all. But I just look at my old ones and want to use them to complete in 3d. I don't want to shoot a old one if the newer one will help me cause of better technology.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

tclong03 said:


> Let's say 90 percent of 3d shooters are using a bow no older then three years. Right..... Question is, would using a 12 year old bow or even a 9 year old model even be worth considering to be used to really be competitive? Has the technology changed enough to say you need a newer bow to even try to win you class.........?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


I went and shot this past weekend with a guy that hasn't shot a 3D in eleven years. Was shooting a mid 20s Hoyt. He shot 40 up on a 40 target course. Was a monster. Loved it.


----------



## icampbell.22lr (Jan 20, 2021)

Awesome thread


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I'm gonna head out to a shoot this weekend with my 2007 bear truth bow. Let's see how I do. I will post the score sheet after.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

rbnhood66 said:


> I went and shot this past weekend with a guy that hasn't shot a 3D in eleven years. Was shooting a mid 20s Hoyt. He shot 40 up on a 40 target course. Was a monster. Loved it.


Where did you shoot 3d at this past weekend sir? I’m sure you’ll recognize my name and know I’m in the same area. I didn’t know anyone had started any shoots yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missoulaflinger (May 24, 2020)

I would take my 2011 Quest Primal and would not hesitate to go 3d with it. I dread the day I have to start shopping to replace it if a limb or something fails and I can't replace it.


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

jonfinnell said:


> Where did you shoot 3d at this past weekend sir? I’m sure you’ll recognize my name and know I’m in the same area. I didn’t know anyone had started any shoots yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I do Jon! Lebanon shot Sunday. Ritter is next weekend, a week from this Saturday. Hope to see you and the missus there! She still out shooting ya? _Chuckle_ LOL


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

jonfinnell said:


> Where did you shoot 3d at this past weekend sir? I’m sure you’ll recognize my name and know I’m in the same area. I didn’t know anyone had started any shoots yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And BTW, talked to Barb over at Cherokee Bowhunters. If you hadn't heard, they are still going to shoot this year, starting in March on the first Sat.


----------



## mathewsman109 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 1998 Mathews MQ1, I have a video on Facebook consistently shooting a 3D deer in the eye at 80 yards. I have been to numerous 3d events and watch these guys shooting their $2000+ rigs get beat with it and won’t talk to me no more. They leave me behind on the course, Kinda hurts my feels a little but I can’t afford a high dollar rig and that’s okay, it’s all in the shooter. I’ve learned that some people buy this stuff to be in the click and quite frankly are not good shots. Main thing is to have fun and don’t worry about what everyone is shooting and if you pay a bit of attention, the majority isn’t that good of shooters


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just a couple weeks ago I shot an early 90's Mathews Ultra Light that my grandfather shot when 3D was just starting up and it had a little vibration in the hand but the thing held nice and grouped good at 30 yards. With some updated accessories I don't see why it wouldn't hold it's own against a new model.


----------



## Flyingj (Jan 21, 2021)

I shoot a cutting edge bow for hunting (Mathews VXR) and am in the market for a 3D bow and am considering an older model, maybe a Halon X Comp


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I still have my 2008 Elite GT-500. It's just as good as anything out there today.


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mathewsman109 got a link to your videos

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

If it wasn't for the money he gets from Mathews it wouldn't surprise me if Levi Morgan would shoot his old C4.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

95% form in known class. A couple of years ago I took my old Oneida Aero-force 80 x out and shot up 3 points, it's not the bow IMHO.


----------



## 970_lly (Feb 1, 2021)

I’d also agree that it’s about form, consistency, practice, knowledge, etc. There’s a lot more to it all than the bow, especially in 3D and unknown. That said I haven’t been shooting for the last 5-7 years, I’m just getting back into it. I couldn’t find a bow I liked to save my life (finally settled on an evoke 35). I would much rather shoot some of the “older” bows for 3D like the chill x, c4, apex 7/8, Supra, halon x, etc. that I was shooting when I still was shooting local 3D’s and ASA’s


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

pottergreg said:


> 95% form in known class. A couple of years ago I took my old Oneida Aero-force 80 x out and shot up 3 points, it's not the bow IMHO.


i had one of those back in the day and won a few tournament with it. only got rid of it when i came about 1/2 inch from ripping my leg wide open with it when i killed a spring turkey that had moved and i grazed my thigh with the limb tip.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

IMHO, new bows are too expensive and just don't offer that much improvement over some models from 10+ years ago. My Darton from 11+ years ago will push a 460gr arrow out at 300 fps and shoots just fine. No need to upgrade.


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

I’m setting up a 1995 Hoyt Defiant Excel for 3-D this summer coming. Just bought an overdraw this morning for it.. lol Can’t wait, everyone will be asking “what’s an Overdraw”” lol


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

ESSEJ said:


> I’m setting up a 1995 Hoyt Defiant Excel for 3-D this summer coming. Just bought an overdraw this morning for it.. lol Can’t wait, everyone will be asking “what’s an Overdraw”” lol


No but check rules so U don't put it too far back..
Don't know but some federations has rule against too much overdraw.


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

I’m just shooting local shoots around my area. Nothing competitive, then I’d have to break out Bear Whitetail Hunter for that... lol. Thanks for the info though.. thumbs up


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

The best bow is the bow that you shoot well no matter how old it is. Unfortunately for me I have not found mine yet so the search goes on. --JP


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went and shot some new bows to see the feel. Draw cycles are all different. So that's just part of any bow drawing back. But what I did feel is with a newer dual cam bow over older singles is the shot..... I can feel that in a single cam all the power is from the bottom. The punch ya know. But with the newer duel cams, that shot punch feel was balanced top and bottom. So they felt like the whole bow was working instead of just one half. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

What do you think about a 2 year old Conquest 4 already set up the way that I like it. I might use the bow to shoot everything (indoor, field/3-d, senior olympics). I would use a Spot Hogg Edge swap blade rest. Currently shooting a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0. I want a bow with a smoother draw cycle.
A local shop is selling one for an older gentleman that don't shoot it anymore. It is setup for bow hunter class. It has 40-50 pound limbs with the 30 inch max cam set on the 29 inch peg. The draw cycle is smooth and feels the way that I want. It has the Axcel 5 pin sight, Trophy taker blade rest and an 8 or 10 inch hydraulic stabilizer.
I know it is over priced at $750. I might make a counter offer of $700 but the older 70's something gentleman doesn't know about the current price of used archery equipment. He probably thinks his bow is worth a lot more than what it actually is. I would probably sell the accessories and put my accessories on it. It would be a lot cheaper than buying a new bow. I don't know if I could find a used C4 setup the way that I want. Plus I can pay cash and walk out with it. No waiting on it to be shipped and able to shoot it before buying it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tclong03 said:


> Let's say 90 percent of 3d shooters are using a bow no older then three years. Right..... Question is, would using a 12 year old bow or even a 9 year old model even be worth considering to be used to really be competitive? Has the technology changed enough to say you need a newer bow to even try to win you class.........?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Some say it ain't the bow, it's the Indian.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I just resurrected my 2001 CSS System P1 bow. I’m shooting Sr. Open this year which is also my first year shooting since, well 2001 lol. I’ve been out of the 3D game for 20yrs, but haven’t lost too many steps I don’t think. First tourney is an ASA qual about 2hrs away this weekend.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just did a deal getting a 2013 pse freak max gonna be my 3d bow. Supposedly its tim gillihams old bow.guy i did deal with is friends with him i dunno


----------

